# "Tata Indicom Photon+" or "Reliance NetConnect Broadband+"



## subratabera (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi friends,

Please help me to choose from the two broadband service providers. Which one do you think will give me better speed and service (basically in Bangalore and Kolkata)?

Do you think any other provider can match their service? Speed and service are the most important factors for me.

SB


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 17, 2010)

As for your first question, go for Reliance among these two because its not only coverage of Tata Indicom that sucks, but their customer service suck even more. Trust me, I have burnt my fingers on this one.

If Kolkata too has BSNL 3G coverage, why do not you try to purchase a 3G HSDPA device (available as both USB and PCMCIA)  from BSNL. In bangalore there is sufficient coverage I think (please lookout for the area where you live, then purchase) and if it is in Kolkata too, there is nothing like it. 
Check this link for more info on price ands plans:
Untitled Document


----------



## subratabera (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Gagan! 

Do you think BSNL 3G can give me better speed than "Reliance NetConnect Broadband+" in Bangalore? I'll be surfing data heavy webpages (like youtube etc.) and want a smooth playback of videos. 

As you are also from Bangalore, what do you think about BSNL's coverage around Innovative Multiplex?

SB.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

@subratabera: I m using Tata Photon+ in Mumbai...i dnt knw abt bangalore & kolkata...
u can go for a demo of both reliance & tata & choose which satisfies ur need.....

BSNL I never tried......


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Subrata-I have found 3G signals near Innovative Multiplex (actually I work in Eco Space  ) so you should be good to go. But let me tell you that at places which are out of reach of a 3G tower you will get EDGE i.e. 144kbps as against 2Mbps under the full 3G signals.

For this thread I did some research and found that Reliance is better in these terms as compared to BSNL as it will give you a constant and decent speed of 3.1 Mbps. One of my friends is using it and is completely happy with speed. Negatives with BSNL is 3G coverage is not uniform and not everywhere. 

So to remove any confusions, I would say go for Reliance Netconnect Broadband+


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2010)

I use Tata Photo+ as a secondary emergency net connection and have tried Reliance too. I think Reliance is better. TP+ has this habit to time out, or suddenly 'choke' (stop rendering pages) and then 'throw up' (suddenly show all the pages rendered). Weird, but highly irritating.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes i am also using Relience netconnect in kolkata, it giving me a good service.Its speed is also good in village near Burdwan, west bengal.In village it giving me 15 kb/sec and in kolkata it gives near 60kb/sec.


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

BSNL EVDO. It has good coverage in Bangalore surely, but can't say for Kolkata.

Only Rs.750 per month for pure unlimited: .:BSNL EVDO:.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

^^Wow!nice piece of info.Didn't know there was this service called as "EVDO" from BSNL.
But the webpage was very confusing with both NIC & EVDO details on the same page.
So inorder to get EVDO 1 must pay 500(activation charges)+2500(price of ICC card),am I right?n ofcourse monthly 750 for unlimited plan!!


----------



## subratabera (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions. Looks like Reliance Broadband+ is winning the race. I need it for speed and I believe any 10+ GB plan will be sufficient for my requirements as I am already having a BSNL landline unlimited broadband connection which is quite slow (512Kbps) and can be used for unattended downloads.

I am not very positive about BSNL wireless services. 

After a little inquiry I found that Reliance is having a nice plan, 10GB (850/-) + 10GB (night) (250/-). So I think I should go for Reliance. 

SB.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 18, 2010)

great decision.go for it mate


----------



## subratabera (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Gagan! ... Finally bought it today ... still not activated ... but hoping for a great experience ...


----------



## Tenida (Nov 18, 2010)

Congrats.After getting activated please mention the download and upload speed of your usb modem.


----------



## dsmarty (Nov 19, 2010)

subratabera said:


> Thanks everyone for all your suggestions. Looks like Reliance Broadband+ is winning the race. I need it for speed and I believe any 10+ GB plan will be sufficient for my requirements as I am already having a BSNL landline unlimited broadband connection which is quite slow (512Kbps) and can be used for unattended downloads.
> 
> I am not very positive about BSNL wireless services.
> 
> ...



BSNL providing unlimited 3G in 4200/- for 6 month means 700/- per month.  I'm getting 350-550kbps downloading speed with 7.2mbps HSDPA device.


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 19, 2010)

yeah that true dsmarty. but question is what about those places where there is no 3G coverage? Mind you BSNL 3G coverage is not uniform yet.
with reliance there is a guarantee that you will get uninterrupted service


----------

